# I need help with our 3 new horses!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have them on your property, how is it that you don't know their sexes? You're 'pretty sure' they're mares? Seriously?! :shock:

Plus, have you never heard of quarantining strange horses before you stick them in with your own?

Oy, sounds like these horses need to be rescued from the rescuer..... :-x


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

site4pets said:


> We just rescued 3 horses and the owner is coming to get them by the beginning of November. Star my 15 year old quarter horse keeps running at them (she was on the opposite side of the field and randomly trot/cantered at them then bit them) She has done it twice already, we don't know their ages but were pretty sure there all mares. its 1 white, 1 buckskin, and 1 chestnut.
> 
> 
> How can i stop this and why is she doing it? Thanks


 
You are_ pretty sure_ they are all mares? You haven't looked??

You can't stop her.. its completely natural for horses to go through the process of a pecking order.
Sometimes they all figure it out quickly, other times it takes a little longer. As long as your mare is not seriously hurting the other horses, I would let them figure it out on their own. If your mare is really hurting any of them and drawing blood, you may have to seperate if you can.
But usually they will figure it all out and everyone will know their place.
I have only had to seperate one horse from my alpha in all the years I've had him, he would constantly run the horse and was out for blood.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> If you have them on your property, how is it that you don't know their sexes? You're 'pretty sure' they're mares? Seriously?! :shock:
> 
> Plus, have you never heard of quarantining strange horses before you stick them in with your own?
> 
> Oy, sounds like these horses need to be rescued from the rescuer..... :-x


 
We were thinking the same thing......


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> If you have them on your property, how is it that you don't know their sexes? You're 'pretty sure' they're mares? Seriously?! :shock:
> 
> Plus, have you never heard of quarantining strange horses before you stick them in with your own?
> 
> Oy, sounds like these horses need to be rescued from the rescuer..... :-x


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. 

And what do you mean by the "owner to get them"? Did someone just throw them into your pasture after taking them off the auction? 

site4pets, she's doing it because she's excited. The only way to stop it either remove them, let her go with them (given they were quarantined and you are sure they are healthy), or move them to the different field she couldn't see them anymore.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

You sure know how to get people riled up, *site4pets*. Please tell me you're kidding with this post. I completely agree with *Speed Racer* if this post is for real. No quarantine, and you don't know the horses' sexes? Sounds like a great rescue job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I also do not understand your first sentence- "we just rescued these horses, and their owner is picking them up"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> If you have them on your property, how is it that you don't know their sexes? You're 'pretty sure' they're mares? Seriously?! :shock:
> 
> Plus, have you never heard of quarantining strange horses before you stick them in with your own?
> 
> Oy, sounds like these horses need to be rescued from the rescuer..... :-x



The horse are sorta afraid of people, we dont want to scare them, they were missing for 3 days before we caught them, we saw the buckskin nursing on both the mares. Not sure how that happend. We rescued them because they had been following the train tracks to town and actually almost got hit by some semis so we didnt want that happening


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

site4pets said:


> The horse are sorta afraid of people, we dont want to scare them, they were missing for 3 days before we caught them, we saw the buckskin nursing on both the mares. Not sure how that happend. We rescued them because they had been following the train tracks to town and actually almost got hit by some semis so we didnt want that happening


Do you grain them at all? If not I'd start doing that just to bring them close so they'd be OK with your presence.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Charis said:


> You sure know how to get people riled up, *site4pets*. Please tell me you're kidding with this post. I completely agree with *Speed Racer* if this post is for real. No quarantine, and you don't know the horses' sexes? Sounds like a great rescue job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Again there a little timid of people so i dont want to look. And no they didnt get dropped in our pasture some guy left them at his house for the summer andthey managed to get out and walk down here to our house one night we tried 2 hours to catch them then it took all day the next day to get them in our yard.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

site4pets said:


> The horse are sorta afraid of people, we dont want to scare them, they were missing for 3 days before we caught them, we saw the buckskin nursing on both the mares. Not sure how that happend. We rescued them because they had been following the train tracks to town and actually almost got hit by some semis so we didnt want that happening


I don't understand at all. Where were they missing from? Where did you 'rescue' them from? Separate them from your other horse and make sure they don't have any transferrable diseases- although it's probably too late for quarantine now if they've been allowed to visit with your other horse. Could you please explain whose horses they are, and why they were missing from wherever they were supposed to be? I am very confused and it doesn't sound like a great situation all around.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Charis said:


> Where did you 'rescue' them from?


Well... Pretty much any take-in of the abused, unhandled, or untrained horse is called "rescue" these days. :wink:

Although I say I rescued mine two as well all the time.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

if you can catch them loose on train tracks, i think you can check to see if they're mares or geldings..


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Charis said:


> I don't understand at all. Where were they missing from? Where did you 'rescue' them from? Separate them from your other horse and make sure they don't have any transferrable diseases- although it's probably too late for quarantine now if they've been allowed to visit with your other horse. Could you please explain whose horses they are, and why they were missing from wherever they were supposed to be? I am very confused and it doesn't sound like a great situation all around.



It all started 3 days ago when they escaped from some guys house down the road. We know this because my dad saw 3 horses walking side-byside down the road while he was going to work. The next day i saw my horse staring at something behind our house a little ways away on the train tracks. It was 3 horses. After spending 2 hours that night trying to get them off the tracks we gave up. Yesterday my mom got stopped by the D.O.T (department of transport) on her way to work and they mentioned there was 3 horses in town (they followed the train tracks) that almost got hit by 2 semis and the construction workers couldn't catch them. Later that day they walked back to our house on the tracks, and i spotted them. We bribed them in our feild with hay, and now there here. We tried calling animal control before catching them but they wouldnt answer, we tried calling the local ranch but they wouldnt help, we tried calling our friend but she was out on a hunting trip, and we also tried calling the sherif but nobody knows the owners name. Someone else in town has seen the horses at his house just like we did (thats why were assuming there his) but nobody knows him, they have seen the horses there but thats it. Im hoping he will find that we have the horses and come get them. We told the sheriff we had them incase anyone went around asking about 3 horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Now THAT explains it. You should of start with the full story. :wink: 

I really hope the owner will take them out of your custody very soon as it is rather troublesome situation!


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

countmystrides said:


> if you can catch them loose on train tracks, i think you can check to see if they're mares or geldings..



We didnt catch them, we cut a hole in our fence (which is now patched up) and put a trail of hay leading in.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

What's preventing you from going over to this man's house- if you've seen the horses at his house, you obviously know where he lives- and banging on his door, or leaving a note with your phone number? It isn't a rescue, it's housing someone's horses that escaped.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

site4pets said:


> We just rescued 3 horses and the owner is coming to get them by the beginning of November.


 
And now this doesn't make sense... how do you know the owner is coming to get them by November if you aren't completely sure who that is? And I agree with Charis, if you think they are the guy down the street's horses, why did you not go there the moment you caught them?


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

i dont know if this means anything but the bucskin is laying down. Star is in her corral and there on pasture. The other two are standing and eating a little far away. The white one rolled earlier in the mud.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

It seems to me like you're avoiding my questions and suggestions.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Charis said:


> What's preventing you from going over to this man's house- if you've seen the horses at his house, you obviously know where he lives- and banging on his door, or leaving a note with your phone number? It isn't a rescue, it's housing someone's horses that escaped.



He doesnt live their, he goes there sometime to hunt but thats it.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

ImagineThat said:


> And now this doesn't make sense... how do you know the owner is coming to get them by November if you aren't completely sure who that is? And I agree with Charis, if you think they are the guy down the street's horses, why did you not go there the moment you caught them?



I said that because th sheriff said there ours if he hasnt come by then. I probably should of re-worded that


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Get the word out, then. Talk to your local tack/feed stores. Post a CL 'found' ad. Be on the lookout for such ads. Put up 'found' posters.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

site4pets said:


> I said that because th sheriff said there ours if he hasnt come by then. I probably should of re-worded that


I don't understand your wording at all. First the 'owner is going to pick them up in November' but you 'rescued' them, now they're going to be yours of said 'owner' doesn't pick them up?


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Charis said:


> Get the word out, then. Talk to your local tack/feed stores. Post a CL 'found' ad. Be on the lookout for such ads. Put up 'found' posters.


 i will, now the white and the bucksking are lying down, the chestnuts standing up i attached a picture the white on isnt laying down in it but the buckskin is. And im a little confused here, the buckskin nursed off both the white and chestnut is that normal? The buckskin is eating grass, hay, and grain okay. I would look at their teeth to check their age but they spook at people. I was guessing the buckskin was never weaned, but the local ranch said horses wouldn't milk off to different mares. The white one looks like they recently had a baby, not sure about the chestnut.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

site4pets said:


> i will, now the white and the bucksking are lying down, the chestnuts standing up i attached a picture the white on isnt laying down in it but the buckskin is. And im a little confused here, the buckskin nursed off both the white and chestnut is that normal? The buckskin is eating grass, hay, and grain okay. I would look at their teeth to check their age but they spook at people. I was guessing the buckskin was never weaned, but the local ranch said horses wouldn't milk off to different mares. The white one looks like they recently had a baby, not sure about the chestnut.



The white one is now laying like the bucksin was, and the buckskin is laying flat on their side (i can see them from the kitchen window)


Here is another pic


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

here is the pic


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Honest question- are you new to horses, *site4pets*? 
Lying down is normal, as long as they aren't distressed, i.e. getting up and laying down multiple times, chewing at their sides, kicking at their bellies, etc. They look out of shape, but it's hard to tell anything about them from that far away.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

And I'm also confused that this guy had these horses at his "hunting property" but is never there to care for them, they were out for days but he didn't know it, and still does not? And nobody knows how to reach this supposed owner. Well, he sounds like a really responsible pet owner. 

I definitely think you are in ever your head with these three. If the owner (not that he should have them back either) can't be contacted, and the animal control can't offer you any suggestions, I think you need to find somewhere else for them to go. As uncertain as you seem about the basics, you don't need to get involved with three timid, maybe unhandled horses.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> And I'm also confused that this guy had these horses at his "hunting property" but is never there to care for them, they were out for days but he didn't know it, and still does not? And nobody knows how to reach this supposed owner. Well, he sounds like a really responsible pet owner.
> 
> I definitely think you are in ever your head with these three. If the owner (not that he should have them back either) can't be contacted, and the animal control can't offer you any suggestions, I think you need to find somewhere else for them to go. As uncertain as you seem about the basics, you don't need to get involved with three timid, maybe unhandled horses.



Actually im not a new horse owner. I know that the signs of colic and or unhealthiness is pale gums, bitting at belly and side, kicking at belly, laying down/rolling, not eating, not using the bathroom, cloudy eyes, gunk in eyes/nose, and lots of more things. I just want to be extra sure their okay, because if the owner comes and gets them then he might blame us if they were sick. Im going to check and make sure there healthy, if they are i will turn star our and let them start putting each other in place.

Thanks! the forum is to now be left alone


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

site4pets said:


> Actually im not a new horse owner. I know that the signs of colic and or unhealthiness is pale gums, bitting at belly and side, kicking at belly, laying down/rolling, not eating, not using the bathroom, cloudy eyes, gunk in eyes/nose, and lots of more things. I just want to be extra sure their okay, because if the owner comes and gets them then he might blame us if they were sick. Im going to check and make sure there healthy, if they are i will turn star our and let them start putting each other in place.
> 
> Thanks! the forum is to now be left alone


 
HUH? The title of this thread is NEED HELP! When we offer suggestions you tell us that you are perfectly capable of handling this situation. What is it then? You have it under control or you need help? 

Those horses, while dirty, are not thin or in bad shape. I would think they are someones animals. You should be trying harder to find their owner. You said in your OP that you werent even sure if the horses came from that mans property...but they had been spotted there. Just because you randomly find 3 horses doesn't mean they are yours. 

I also find it hard to believe that the authorities will do nothing for you. You have 3 horses that *DO NOT* belong to you on your property. If their owner is looking for them and finds them, you could be in deeeeeeep trouble.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> I also find it hard to believe that the authorities will do nothing for you. You have 3 horses that *DO NOT* belong to you on your property. If their owner is looking for them and finds them, you could be in deeeeeeep trouble.


corino, I have to disagree with you on that. Depends on where you live. The person I know (BM with many horses) found couple pretty nice horses close to her property just out of nowhere kinda. She contacted authorities (which didn't care of course), and tried to spread the word. As far as I know the owner was not found and I think she eventually just sold them. Good thing to do IMHO. Accidents do happen of course, but the horse community is wide-spread and supportive around here, so if you loose the horse there is a very good chance people will be looking around to help you find it.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

we told the sheriff he knows we rescued them and said to call him if the owner gives us trouble when coming to get them if they do


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

and the sheriff also said if we have them long enough we can get the brand insector out and keep them, i have a few questions about that, i made this thread-

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/i-have-some-questions-about-brand-67909/


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Why would you not want to give them back? Imagine your horse broke loose somehow, and you could not find it, and the person who had it did not tell anyone other than the police. I think that is seriously immoral if this is what you were meaning.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Why would you not want to give them back? Imagine your horse broke loose somehow, and you could not find it, and the person who had it did not tell anyone other than the police. I think that is seriously immoral if this is what you were meaning.



im aware of this, if the owner came afterwards i would gladly give him is horses.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If you would give them back, what is the reason for branding them and saying the sherriff says you can keep them?




site4pets said:


> and the sheriff also said if we have them long enough we can get the brand insector out and keep them, i have a few questions about that, i made this thread-
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/i-have-some-questions-about-brand-67909/


----------



## AnnieB538 (Oct 22, 2010)

Your horse feels her space invaded and is protecting what they feel is their domain. It would be better to separate them if possible. If this is not possible, turn out the most dominant of the three new ones with your horse, and add the others once each horse has been accepted. It's 3-1 at the moment, so your horse is worried. Old addage of fight or flight. She cannot use flight to escape them, so must fight to keep what she feels is her territory. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

AlexS said:


> If you would give them back, what is the reason for branding them and saying the sherriff says you can keep them?


In case the owner never comes it will be over with. Also the sheriff said we might want to even if we dont plan to keep them, because someone could steel them

And i was wondering why the chestnut has a clover chaped hairless spot on her left shoulder?


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

AnnieB538 said:


> Your horse feels her space invaded and is protecting what they feel is their domain. It would be better to separate them if possible. If this is not possible, turn out the most dominant of the three new ones with your horse, and add the others once each horse has been accepted. It's 3-1 at the moment, so your horse is worried. Old addage of fight or flight. She cannot use flight to escape them, so must fight to keep what she feels is her territory. I hope this helps. Good luck.



Thanks! i wish i could handle them, i could but they rent halter broke, my friend tried haltering them and they bolted. There fine now but lie i said we bribed them in with hay and they have on no halters.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

site4pets said:


> In case the owner never comes it will be over with. Also the sheriff said we might want to even if we dont plan to keep them, because someone could steel them
> 
> And i was wondering why the chestnut has a clover chaped hairless spot on her left shoulder?


the clover shape could well be a brand. A brand inspector would be able to tell you. I suggest spending more time and energy on finding the owners instead of worrying about branding them yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Later around 4:00 pm yesterday came with the DOT they got out and looked at the horses, but then they left. It was a old man, i wouldnt think he could handle those horses. And he hasn't done anything since. Our neighbor said he would take the horses if the owner hasnt come by the beginning of december. After that i dont think the guy care's much. I was wondering what we could feed them. They have buckets of water out on the almost dead-grass pasture. It rained last night. I know your not supposed to feed them too much straw because it has no nutrients and it fills them up and they dont want to eat he nutrients such as grass and alfalfa. But should i throw them some straw out on pasture? We have some, we bought it for horse bedding but we have tons more bales left that have been un-covered. Also i was wondering how long we have to keep the horses before getting a brand inspection? like i said, i will gladly give the horses back if the owner comes. 

The horses are being very sweet this morning the white one let my sister brush her a little bit. The chestnut with white stripe is letting us pet her. And the buckskin is shy. Im gonna look at their teeth later to check there age i saw somewhat of the buckskins yesterday, but not enough to tell. The buckskin doesnt have milk teeth anymore though, but she's still milking on the white one. And what color can you mix a white horse with to get a buckskin with black on it?


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Charis said:


> the clover shape could well be a brand. A brand inspector would be able to tell you. I suggest spending more time and energy on finding the owners instead of worrying about branding them yourself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I guessed that at first but i looked at Colorado branding laws and it said all brands are on the hide of the animal.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

*site4pets*, I do suggest you read up on horse care before taking these three on. Horses cannot properly digest straw, they need hay for nutrients. Do you have hay to feed them? Not straight alfalfa either. Is the buckskin truly nursing on the grey, or does she just try to? Jeuvenile horses that haven't been properly weaned will try to nurse on just about any horse. It doesn't mean that the grey is the dam. 
Whether or not an older man can handle the horses is irrelavant. If they are his, they are his, period. Maybe he enjoys the aspect of horse ownership, but has someone else care for them- you really don't know.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

site4pets said:


> I guessed that at first but i looked at Colorado branding laws and it said all brands are on the hide of the animal.


Hide simply means skin; it doesn't refer to a specific body part.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

here is what 2 different sites said-

1.A brand must be placed on the hide of the animal and you must have pictures of both sides and the front and back of the horse.

the other 2 sites i read both said this-

A brand MUST be placed on the rump of the animal and you must have pictures of all sides of the animal. Lack of registration papers do not exempt the inspection.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Unless those sites are for your specific area and are run by the government, they don't mean much. Get in contact with your local brand inspector and get him out to see these horses. He might know where they came from, or at least be able to tell where the cloverleaf brand originated from, then you can follow the trail to the current owners. 
Again, hide simply refers to the horse's skin; and different areas have different rules and regulations about what area of the horse must be branded. Perhaps this horse doesn't even originate from your area. Perhaps it was born a state over and shipped to your area. That's where a brand inspector will be handy; they should know the brands in your area, and be able to track down brands from other areas.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

We have two different brands on two different horses, one on the left shoulder, one on the left hindquarter. Placement of brands don't mean anything, the brand is what counts.
Someone owns the horses and will return to get them. If in the meantime you have fed them straw, and they get sick, YOU can get in trouble for that. Don't you have hay for your horses? Or do they get straw also? If you are able to brush them now, do you know if they are mares or geldings?
You can't just catch peoples horses and then expect to keep them without trying to find their owners. Have you put an ad in the local paper? Have you even checked to see if the paper has a "lost horses" ad? Have you checked with the county to see who owns the property and contact the owner of the house if you think the horses are his? Maybe the person who owns the horses is gone for awhile and somebody was supposed to take care of them, but are not doing the job. Maybe this poor guy thinks the horses are on his property and being taken care of and has no idea they got out. What exactly have you done except talk to the sheriff? I have never heard of a sheriff who says you can have the horses after a certain period of time without SOMEBODY contacting the real owner of the horses and finding out what is going on. Somebody has to know who the house down the street belongs to and if the horses are his, he has the right to know they are missing.... Maybe the guy planned on coming back and got sick or in a wreck and again, knows nothing about this. 
If you are indeed taking care of the properly, feeding them HAY and stuff, then when the owner shows up, he owes you board fees. But, it sounds to me like you are so excited to own three new horses, that you don't even know the sex of, that you are actually hoping nobody contacts the owner and tells him what is going on. Did you walk to the house and knock on the door? Did you see where the horses might have escaped from? Fence down or gate open?
I think you need to be getting more involved in finding the owner and finding out the circumstances of the horses getting loose instead of worrying about keeping them. Getting a brand inspection on horses that you claim are yours and that don't really belong to you can get you into all kinds of legal trouble.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

My dad went down to the house nobody was home. we put a sign on his door so when he comes he knows we have him, we didnt want to trust-pass so we didnt look for that. We are going to get a brand inspector out now that i know she actually has a brand. They are all mares now that they are letting us get close to them we could check. Star and them are getting along now. But i still dont know why the buckskin is three years old and nursing off the white one. Does that make since to any of y'all?


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

If you know the address of the property, you can look up who the owner of the property is. This is public knowledge. I advise you do this (if you cannot manage to do so, PM me the address and I will look it up) and look them up and call them.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Answer to Leonalee questions-
I ride and train horses at local ranches, all breeds, ages, temperaments. Animal control wont answer there phone we have left 8 messages telling them we have the horses and we have heard nothing. I have had my horse since mothers day weekend. Its not possible someone dumped the horses there, they have been there for a year. They have escaped before but he just put them back in his yard without halters. They are all mares i checked. I have had to deal with everything from thrush, colic, lameness, and more. we cached the horses because they were on the train tracks which has a fence on each side so if the train had of came they would of gotten hit. That is why we cut a hole in our fence and put hay leading into it.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry, *site4pets*, but that post is extremely hard to understand. You've had them for how long now? And you're just asking questions about your mare interacting with them _now_? You're just able to pet them _now_? 
Something seems very off.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Star is finally being nice to them after she chased the buckskin around for 10 minutes. Only the chestnut was letting us pet her before, but after some treats we can pet them and somewhat groom them, we have had them for 2 days


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am really sorry, but this seems like its hopeless. The OP has made it pretty clear that she is going to do whatever she wants instead of taking advice.

She is avoiding direct questions by "answering" with jibberish basically.

Sorry, and good luck I suppose, but I am now unsubscribing.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

actually the only reason im not giving the horse to animal control is because we have no trailer, and they wont answer to pick them up. The local ranch wouldn't help, our friend who sold us star was on a hunting trip, and the sheriff just said call animal control who AGAIN are not answering,


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

site4pets said:


> Answer to Leonalee questions-
> I ride and train horses at local ranches, all breeds, ages, temperaments.


I'm sorry, site4pets, but it's a little hard to believe given you are 13 years old. :wink: I'm not even positive at this age you can actually sell horses legally (I may be wrong though). 

Anyway, SPREAD THE WORD! Put ads in your local stores (especially feed stores), send _official _letters to Animal Control and sheriff so you'd have a proof you tried to do something if noone will show up and you decide on keeping horses.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Get an adult's help, and find these horse's owners. Good luck.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

well then, maybe someone needs to go knock on animal controls office and find out why they are not answering... Why is the sheriff not going to animal control and knocking on the door.
A brand inspector might be able to tell you who originally branded the mare, but not who the owner is now if it has been sold.
WHY do you not get the property owners phone number and CONTACT him/her? Why is that so hard to do? You make a call to the city planning offices, tell them the number of the house, then they will give you the owners name and his/hers other address in whatever town they live in. Then you can look it up and CALL them and tell them their horses are out.
You never did answer my question about why feed the horses straw and not hay? You have had the horses for 2 days , yet are already planning on keeping them forever? have you thought that maybe the owner of the property will be arriving this weekend and find his horses gone? If he is a hunter, maybe he will be back to use his horses............
I think you are avoiding any answers or questions that imply you are not doing enough to find the owners, and plan on keeping these three horses for free. The less you do to find the owners, the more you figure they are yours for good. Did you think to RETURN them to the owners property now that you can catch them?

If you know so much about horses as you stated, then you would know the answer to why the buckskin is still nursing on the other mare. Its because she was never weaned and the mare is not chasing her away.You would now they lay down all the time, its called sleeping/resting.

Maybe you should think how the owner might feel to find out his horses are missing, how you would feel if your mare got loose while you were away for a weekend, thought someone was taking care of them, and came back to find her in a neighbors pasture and nobody tried to get ahold of you in the meantime.? Yes, you are taking care of his horses to protect them for injury, but from all your posts, you are evading answering questions to just how hard you are trying to find the owners and besides calling animal control and not getting answers you are already planning on keeping these horses. And I question why the Sheriff is doing nothing more than making the same phone calls to AC and then letting it all go. Surely someone in the neighborhood knows the person who owns the house.. How about the mailman/post office?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I think alot of young girls say they "train and ride at local ranches, all breeds all ages and temperaments" so they can make themselves think they are trainers. Sorry, if you have to ask why horses are laying down, then I would say you are not a trainer, probably reality is you ride horses at local ranches.
There are plenty of young teenage girls in our area that state they are trainers, yep they can make horses jigg all over, yank on their mouths to stop them or drop their heads, even make them rear up and then show what good riders they are. Trainers? nope, only in their minds. There are not many 13yr olds that I would even trust on my horses, much less "train them".
Trainer and rider are two completely different areas of horsemanship.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> I think alot of young girls say they "train and ride at local ranches, all breeds all ages and temperaments" so they can make themselves think they are trainers. Sorry, if you have to ask why horses are laying down, then I would say you are not a trainer, probably reality is you ride horses at local ranches.
> There are plenty of young teenage girls in our area that state they are trainers, yep they can make horses jigg all over, yank on their mouths to stop them or drop their heads, even make them rear up and then show what good riders they are. Trainers? nope, only in their minds. There are not many 13yr olds that I would even trust on my horses, much less "train them".
> Trainer and rider are two completely different areas of horsemanship.



Thanks but thats not the truth. I was asking because i couldnt get close to these horses and before turning my horse out i wanted to be extra sure they were healthy. Sorry i was taking pre-cautions


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

You also asked about feeding horses straw, and don't seem to know about herd dynamics. That is absolutely fine, understandable, and dandy, as long as you don't claim you know everything, then ask some questions that are fairly basic to horsemanship. 
If I were you, I would have kept my horse from any sort of contact with these strange horses; some illnesses don't manifest themselves as some big, obvious, physical change. 
Focus your time and energy on getting these horses back to their rightful owners.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

If you were as experienced as you claim, you should have known the answers to all the care questions you have been asking, as every one of them is extremely basic care. You do not have to be extremely close to a horse to see gender. You certainly don't have to be close enough to touch them. They should not be fed straw, ESPECIALLY straw that has been left uncovered, as it could be moldy and make them very ill, and if you had spent as much time around horses at these various ranches you say you ride at, you would know that laying down to rest is quite normal. It is very clear from your posts that you know next to nothing about horse care, and have little or no intention of returning these horses to their rightful owner. We are all giving you advice that you asked for, yet don't want to hear, so you chose to ignore it. I truly hope your horse does not suffer for your desire to get three new free horses. Many, many diseases can be carried by horses that show no symptoms. You cannot just look at a horse and tell if it is healthy, and at this point, since you have already put your horse with them, it is too late to do anything should you find out later they are sick. I truly hope, for their sake, that the owner does show up to the sheriffs' office and demand them back.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> well then, maybe someone needs to go knock on animal controls office and find out why they are not answering... Why is the sheriff not going to animal control and knocking on the door.
> A brand inspector might be able to tell you who originally branded the mare, but not who the owner is now if it has been sold.
> WHY do you not get the property owners phone number and CONTACT him/her? Why is that so hard to do? You make a call to the city planning offices, tell them the number of the house, then they will give you the owners name and his/hers other address in whatever town they live in. Then you can look it up and CALL them and tell them their horses are out.
> You never did answer my question about why feed the horses straw and not hay? You have had the horses for 2 days , yet are already planning on keeping them forever? have you thought that maybe the owner of the property will be arriving this weekend and find his horses gone? If he is a hunter, maybe he will be back to use his horses............
> ...


We have hay in fact i went ahead and gave them some, but i also called the vet and they said put some straw out incase they finish the hay they will have some things to munch on. I will contact the sheriff and post office and try and get a hold of him. I dont know who came yesterday to look at them though, but i havent heard anything since. We have no halters for the horses and i dont want to trust pass, they might just escape again because i think there might be a hole in his fence. I am going to contact the owner. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Just for future reference, the word you're looking for when you're saying "trust pass" is actually trespass. As in the signs sometimes posted that say 'NO TRESPASSING'. The definition of trespass is as follows: 'entry to another's property without right or permission AND/OR a wrongful interference with the possession of property'.

I'd say you may already be trespassing based on the secondary portion of the definition.


----------



## ilovejessie (Oct 2, 2010)

good luck


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> If you were as experienced as you claim, you should have known the answers to all the care questions you have been asking, as every one of them is extremely basic care. You do not have to be extremely close to a horse to see gender. You certainly don't have to be close enough to touch them. They should not be fed straw, ESPECIALLY straw that has been left uncovered, as it could be moldy and make them very ill, and if you had spent as much time around horses at these various ranches you say you ride at, you would know that laying down to rest is quite normal. It is very clear from your posts that you know next to nothing about horse care, and have little or no intention of returning these horses to their rightful owner. We are all giving you advice that you asked for, yet don't want to hear, so you chose to ignore it. I truly hope your horse does not suffer for your desire to get three new free horses. Many, many diseases can be carried by horses that show no symptoms. You cannot just look at a horse and tell if it is healthy, and at this point, since you have already put your horse with them, it is too late to do anything should you find out later they are sick. I truly hope, for their sake, that the owner does show up to the sheriffs' office and demand them back.


Its okay for people no matter how experienced they are to ask a few questions, basic or advanced. Nobody knows everything  good luck with the horses and i think this forum is going very off subject.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HorsesAndDogs said:


> I think this forum is going very off subject.


No, it's not. The OP has a history of starting threads asking basic questions, and then having a tantrum and saying how experienced she is when it's obvious she's nothing more than a complete noob.

Your very first post, and you're jumping into a controversial thread tsking at people who have been here longer and know what's going on? Color me suspicious.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

After two days I would never turn out my horses with strange horses, you don't know if they are healthy or not. Can be incubating diseases that they have not been vaccinated for. I would keep my horses away at least for a month to be safe.
Have you found any contact information for the owners yet?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Horsesanddogs, maybe you know the op? And since it is your first post, maybe you should have read the beginning post where she says" I need help with OUR three new horses" She is already planning on keeping these horses from the sounds of her posts. She is not looking very hard and not taking advice from others when she asked for advice. 
You are saying we are getting off the subject and that its okay to post questions. Yep it is okay, but to state that she knows all about training and riding and has ridden for years, then can't even tell the sex of a horse up close, even if she isn't touching it? Asking why a horse is laying down? Asking why a horse is nursing on another? Those are not questions that a self boasting "trainer" of all ages and breeds and temperaments would have to ask about. 
Its pretty easy to sex a horse without touching it, if it has a sheath, its a male, if it doesn't its a female. You can see a sheath standing 10 feet away.
I again say that the OP plans on keeping the horses and has no intention of finding the owners. If she spent less time on the computer asking for help then not taking advice as she did on the phone calling and asking who owns the property or who lives there from the mailman, the feedstore, the city planning, and from the sounds of it a Sheriff who doesn't seem to want to find the owners either, she would know who owns the horses and find out about returning them. If she knows there is a hole in the fence, then she has been to the house. If she doesn't have halters, then put a rope on them and walk them home and put them back in the field that they came from. FIx the hole in the fence. Go to the house an see if there are halters and use them.
So many things that she could be doing instead of getting mad because we are all not congratulating her on her "three new horses"


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, i contacted the mailman like one of y'all recommended and he told me his name and number. I called him and he has already came and picked them up. He showed me papers to proved he owned them, and then had to have me help get them in the trailer because they weren't halter broke. He said they were all healthy mares and that he was surprised we could catch them. He also paid us $250 which we didnt as for, for us catching, caring, and feeding them. Thanks for some peoples help!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Um, I don't think so. :?

First, the mailman isn't allowed to give out personal information, even if he had it. My mail person doesn't know my phone number, just my name and address, so how would the mailman know that information?

Second, if the horses weren't even halter broke and were soooo terrified of people, how were they supposedly loaded on the trailer? Horses who are feral do not willingly happily load up and go merrily down the road.

Third, at 2:40 today you posted some drivel about giving the animals hay. So suddenly we're supposed to believe that ALL of this occurred in the last 2 hours?

Sorry kid, not buying your story. Didn't buy it from the start, but this last part is really out there.

My opinion is that you're just some bored suburban kid who has little to no parental supervision, and you thought you'd make up a story and see who would believe it.

As a fiction writer, you're pretty bad. Maybe you need to take a creative writing course and get some real hands on experience with horses. That way, your stories may start to resemble the truth.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm, if he was that close by that you could call him, and he could hook up a trailer, get the paperwork to prove their his horses, come to your house, load up three basically wild horses and drive away in less than two hours, then this story is ridiculous.... Remember her father went to the house and left a note on his door yesterday, yet you can get his name and number today from the mailman? I am the one who suggested the mailman, but it was to get his name, cause the mailman couldn't possibly know his phone number in his head unless he knew him and its against the law to give it out.
I agree with speedracer, this story is a joke, the OP wanted to get something started and see how much could be stirred up. Then the new poster gets on to defend her and suddenly the miracle has happened, the owner has been found and called and the horses taken away. If it was that close by, then how come the Sheriff didn't contact the person, if the mailman gave you his phone number?
Very fishy and I bet we don't get any more replies from the OP.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I find it funny how they both called this thread a "forum." That made it even more suspicious to me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

> And what color can you mix a white horse with to get a buckskin with black on it?


This is a random part of a post that stood out to me and no one really mentioned it:

1. It is a colour requirement that buckskins have black points.

2. Had you kept these horses, did you plan to breed that grey mare? Seeing your list of questions, breeding seems like a completely idiotic thing for you to do.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

This thread = ohdee. We all should just leave it & let it be.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

I know this forum is very super old, but Dog10crazy emailed me asking what really happended to the horses and i know the end part was a super bad lie about the owner coming, but i just wanted people to forget about the forum and that it was ever here. But here is what really happend-

A few days after i said the owner had came, well actually like the next day, some clown cars came by on the train tracks behind are house because of the harvest festival. This drove the horses crazy, the buckskin, and the white one had found a week spot in the fence and ran out, and went full speed down the road. The other one that had the clover on their side (chestnut one) had freaked out when the other 2 left, and she busted through a differnt part of the fence, well she had tried jumping it, but that didnt go so well. After we stuck star in the corral to make sure she didnt try running to. We all (me, my dad, and 2 older sisters) got in the truck and followed hoof prints almost 9 miles to the old entrance to the neighborhood which im still worried about even today because people can hunt back their and it;s hunting season. Anyways, the 3 horses were in the middle of the rode, a few people (were guessing they were hunters because they were in orange vest) tried blocking the rode, but gave up. We spent about 1 hour trying to catch them and then gave up. The next day or day after we went back up to see if they were still their, they were and we tried catching them again but failed. Later the we found out that they had been running since the end of summer, and nobody claimed them, no body could catch them either. Anyways, i dont know where there at, or what happened to them. And sadly it's a chance that they will either be shot by hunters since their is trees back their, or either Animal control will come get them. Which i dont like the thought of that because around here animal control gives horses any age, or gender, no matter how sweet, 3 days tops and then they get put to sleep 

Anyways, there is the truth since Dog10crazy asked.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> This is a random part of a post that stood out to me and no one really mentioned it:
> 
> 1. It is a colour requirement that buckskins have black points.
> 
> 2. Had you kept these horses, did you plan to breed that grey mare? Seeing your list of questions, breeding seems like a completely idiotic thing for you to do.


 

And just for the records, i had never planned to breed them, just the buckskin was milking on the two mares so i figured maybe one was their mom, and just wanted to know how that could get a buckskin with white, buckskin, and back on them.


----------



## AnnieB538 (Oct 22, 2010)

From the way this horse is standing, I would have a farrier and a vet look at him. This looks like the stance they adopt when they have laminitus. Good luck.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

AnnieB538 said:


> From the way this horse is standing, I would have a farrier and a vet look at him. This looks like the stance they adopt when they have laminitus. Good luck.


...? I dont thin thats on topic


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

So, over a month later, you write back and say you lied about the owner coming to get them, and then tell everyone that they broke through the fences and ran and are still running loose?
Are we to believe this story also? I am wondering if there were ever three "feral" horses at all........... Or just your imagination


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> So, over a month later, you write back and say you lied about the owner coming to get them, and then tell everyone that they broke through the fences and ran and are still running loose?
> Are we to believe this story also? I am wondering if there were ever three "feral" horses at all........... Or just your imagination




Well first of all i have people, pictures, and 2 videos to prove it. But i really dont care what grandma thinks i just posted it because dog10crazy asked.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pictures really don't prove much, those could have been taken anywhere. If that person e-mailed you, why not just e-mail them back instead of dredging this thread out of the graveyard unless you honestly thought that everyone would jump in with "Oh, poor you, you did such a great job and blah blah blah and it all makes sense now".

Too much conflicting information in this entire thread to believe much of anything else that is said.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Pictures really don't prove much, those could have been taken anywhere. If that person e-mailed you, why not just e-mail them back instead of dredging this thread out of the graveyard unless you honestly thought that everyone would jump in with "Oh, poor you, you did such a great job and blah blah blah and it all makes sense now".
> 
> Too much conflicting information in this entire thread to believe much of anything else that is said.


I dont want people to feel sorry for me, im not bragging, and i wish those horses had of never came in the first place and i had of never even started this thread, because now im just worried their gonna get shot, or put down by animal control.


----------

